# Visa for Foregin Workers?



## hussanali (May 26, 2011)

Is there any Visa for foreign workers without Employer Permission. ie I just apply for Vista and then I go to Singapore and find job there. (Skilled Worker) The Ministry of Manpower of Singapore info is so vague. Any help?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

You need an employer to get EP/WP

The only exception is PEP, look it up on MOM, but .. even with PEP, you can't freelance, if your question is about freelancing

You can always get social visit pass (social visit visa) and come and look for employer .. 

Case closed ..


----------



## khan094 (Dec 21, 2010)

@hussanali Check out the option of 'EPEC' 

Employment Pass Eligibility Certificate

Thanks.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

khan094: EPEC is NOT A PASS, it is only an eligibility certificate. when you find a job, you must still get an employer to get your EP.

Unless you are suggesting that the OP can work illegally while on EPEC ...


----------



## khan094 (Dec 21, 2010)

@ecureilx I totally agree with you that he still required an Employer for EP. But, he is looking for any visa on which he can do Job hunting and if find anyone that employer will file an EP for him.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

> Is there any Visa for foreign workers without Employer Permission


  

Did I miss something there ??


----------



## khan094 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ya ofcourse, he also elaborate it as what Im citing here "ie I just apply for Vista and then I go to Singapore and find job there."


----------



## raikim (Sep 7, 2011)

is it any qouta for foreign worker from each country ? 
( e.g indonesian worker quota 100people / month ) 
i've been sending a lot of job application using jobstreet and jobdb portal , and none of them replying my email . ( so sad ) 

thx before


----------



## khan094 (Dec 21, 2010)

Dear Raikim,

Singaporean companies give priority to those who are available in Singapore. If you're interested to pursue your career in Singapore, then visit Singapore and try your luck. Best of luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

RAIKIM: MOM has no specific quota country-wise.

it is only for industry wise .. 

As khan says, if you are here, the companies will prefer to call you .. unlike you being overseas.

Or if your talent is in high demand, you will get called ..


----------



## raikim (Sep 7, 2011)

As khan says, if you are here, the companies will prefer to call you .. unlike you being overseas.

Or if your talent is in high demand, you will get called ..


so it means i have to apply be a permanent resident first ? then my chance to get a job in singapore will be increase ? 
is it really imposible hunting for a job in singapore while i am being overseas ?
and hunting for a job through internet ? 
i believe my skill on network engineer but i am not exceptional. 
as i also heard rumors that singapore goverment are clamping down for foreign worker unless they have a exceptional skill then they will be able to get a job in singapore .

thx for the advice


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Raikim: dont get confused

Do some time reading up on PR and such, at ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore

You need to be here, an on Employment pass for a period before you get PR, unless you get LPR

Not just Singapore, in any country, the employers prefer those who are there in-situ .. than those who need to relocate .. 

As for clamping down, every country is doing it. .. not just Singapore, but as I said, if the employer needs you, you will be here .. and it is upto you to present yourself as important enough

Not everybody who gets a job here gets it only because they are here .


----------

